# Need people to plow in central new jersey



## plow73 (Dec 16, 2008)

Looking for a few people to plow for me in central new jerseyPlease call Bill 908-581-1813


----------



## shade tree (Nov 30, 2008)

if you are still looking for someone to plow for you, emailme [email protected]


----------



## Tjw1104 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey bill, i wish i would of looked here 2 days ago,


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Pm me if you still need someone.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Is this temporary or trying to line up someone on schedule for the rest of the season?

We have 4 trucks, all out of burlington county that have not done squat yet. At this point with north jersey areas getting a good amount already a few times, wouldnt mind driving up once in a while if someone had some larger accounts. my cell email is [email protected] if you would need to get ahold of us.

Most of our equipment is listed in the signature, F150s/F350s 7'6" -9' plows, all tailgate salt spreaders.


----------



## swingman (Dec 26, 2007)

If you're still looking for help, I'm in Burlington county, willing to take a drive up there. Have Chevy 2500 with Western 7'6" & tailgate spreader available. E-mail at [email protected]. Thanks. Steve.


----------

